# Codes 90862 and 90801- Behavioral Health



## Trendale (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello,
Can someone share there expertise in assisting me with the documentation that is required for the following Behavioral Health codes: 90862 and 90801

I am currently assisting the department in revising there form in an effort to ensure coding compliance. BH is new to me as well as these codes, so I am not sure exactly what is required. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sasharea (Mar 6, 2009)

*codes 90862 and 90801*

The code 90801 needs to inclued a history, mental status exam, and a dispostion as well as ordering and medical interpretation of lab or other medical diagnostic studies.
Code 90862 involves the assessment and diagnosis of medical problems amenable to drug therapy, initiation of therapy and subsequent visits to assess reposnse and dosage regulation. 90862 includes prescribing medication, monitoring the effect of medication and it's side effect and adjusting dosage. Any psychotherapy provided is minimal and usually supportive only. If you include psychotherapy you should use code 90805.
Hope this helps...not sure if that was what you were looking for or not


----------



## Trendale (Mar 9, 2009)

*Reply to Behavioral Health codes*

yes, this helps a lot! Does it matter how it is structered / categorized on the form? 
90801 has the following on their form: 
Complaint with duration or onset
____________________________________________
Current illness
____________________________________________
VEG SX (What does that mean?) Mood Symptoms      Thought Symptoms

Previous Psych HX: Inpatient                        
outpatient:
Previous Med: 
Current Meds
_____________________________________________
Medical HX:   Conditions:
Medications
surgeries
Allergies:
______________________________________________
Family HX:          Relationship                     Condition
Paternal
Maternal
_________________________________________________
Social HX
________________________________________________
Work /School
______________________________________________
Relationships
______________________________________________
Incest/Rape/DV
______________________________________________
Etoh/Drugs
_____________________________________________
Labs/EKG
_____________________________________________
MSE: 
____________________________________________
Treatment Plan
____________________________________________
Axis I -Axis V (what does this mean?)
____________________________________________
Return appt                     Signature

Where should I incorporate the essential components you mentioned here on this form? It looks like some of it is already on here, it's just worded different.



90862 Form
Med Mgmt Individual                     Family
_____________________________________
Progress
work
Home
______________________________________
MSE (I am not sure wht the abbreviation stands for, but under it is check off boxes for orientation, appearance , grooming, sleep, mood, etc.
_______________________________________________________
Plan: Side effects, benefits, toxic effects, risk benefit ratios of medication and alternative medication discussed with patient in detail, patient and parents agreeable to taking meications.
_______________________________________________________
Change in RX Plan
______________________________________________________
Return appt                                                       Dx
Signature



Where should I incorporate the essential components you mentioned here on this form?

Thanks for your assistance, it;s greatly appreciated!


----------



## 1073358 (Mar 9, 2009)

It looks to me like you have it all pretty well covered in your form. VEG SX would be vegatative syptoms I believe.
MSE= mental status exam. You will see this ALOT!
Axis 1-5 is an assesment on severeral levels, each which referrs to different domain of info. They are as follows:
1)Clinical disorders
2) personality disorders, mental retardation
3) general medical conditions
4) psychosocial disorders and enviromental problems
5) Global assesment of functioning

For coding purposes, you really only need to look at axis 1


----------

